# Tipo de dato en ht12e



## jecyka1 (Oct 1, 2011)

Hola, soy estudiante de Ingeniería Electrónica y estoy trabajando en un proyecto de comunicación serial por RF entre un PC y robot. Es el primer proyecto que hago de este tipo y tengo algunas cuestiones que no me quedan claras.
Hemos decidido usar los módulos TLP434/RLP434 con modulacion ASK que trabajan a 433,92 MHz porque a esa frecuencia tendremos menos interferencias y conseguiremos antenas más pequeñas. Además para conseguir el menor ruido posible usamos el codificador HT12E para el emisor y el HT12D para el receptor. Pero tengo una duda acerca del tipo de datos que llegan al codificador. ¿Este dato es digital? Este HT12E en principio queremos unirlo a un PIC (16F628) y entre ambos un amplificador, pero todavia no tenemos claro que tipo de amplificador usar para adaptar las tensiones del PIC a la del HT12E. 
y otra duda que tengo es si ¿el tipo de modulacion que apliquemos, en este caso ASK, afecta en algo al codificador/decodificador, o este es independiente de la modulacion utilizada?

Muchas gracias!


----------



## retrofit (Oct 1, 2011)

jecyka1 dijo:


> Hola, soy estudiante de Ingeniería Electrónica y estoy trabajando en un proyecto de comunicación serial por RF entre un PC y robot. Es el primer proyecto que hago de este tipo y tengo algunas cuestiones que no me quedan claras.
> Hemos decidido usar los módulos TLP434/RLP434 con modulacion ASK que trabajan a 433,92 MHz porque a esa frecuencia tendremos menos interferencias y conseguiremos antenas más pequeñas. Además para conseguir el menor ruido posible usamos el codificador HT12E para el emisor y el HT12D para el receptor. Pero tengo una duda acerca del tipo de datos que llegan al codificador. ¿Este dato es digital? Este HT12E en principio queremos unirlo a un PIC (16F628) y entre ambos un amplificador, pero todavia no tenemos claro que tipo de amplificador usar para adaptar las tensiones del PIC a la del HT12E.
> y otra duda que tengo es si ¿el tipo de modulacion que apliquemos, en este caso ASK, afecta en algo al codificador/decodificador, o este es independiente de la modulacion utilizada?
> 
> Muchas gracias!



Buenas noches. Lo de tener menos interferencias en 433.92 Mhz es algo relativo, ya que esta banda es de "Uso Común" esto quiere decir que es la empleada por todos los Tele-Mandos...
Apertura de puertas de puertas de garage, Llaves de coche, Pequeñas centrales Metereológicas, etc. etc.
La pareja TH12E/TH12D es una pareja Codificador/Decodificador de datos digitales via RF.
Los datos de salida del TH12D serán compatibles con un PIC siempre que lo alimentes con 5Voltios.

Saludos.


----------



## jecyka1 (Oct 2, 2011)

Hola EB4GBF, tienes toda la razón en lo referente a las interferencias, de ahí el hecho de usar el HT12E y HT12D. Gracias por la aclaración, estuve mirando en los datasheets pero no encontraba donde indica que tipo de datos manejaban. ¿Entonces únicamente recibe y entrega datos digitales? ¿No podría utilizar analógicos? Es la primera vez que trabajo con esta pareja de codificador/decodificador y la verdad es que hay algunas cosas que no tengo muy claras.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## jecyka1 (Oct 2, 2011)

Siguiendo con el proyecto me surge otra duda:

Utilizaremos un pic 16f628 y, unido a él vamos a poner un amplificador. Estamos pensando en el LM339, pero me gustaría saber si alguien me puede confirmar si este amplificador va bien para pasar de 5V a 12V. El amplificador va colocado entre el PIC y un codificador HT12E que a su vez está conectado al emisor TLP434 que enviara los datos por RF.
A esa frecuencia (433.92MHz) ¿trabaja bien este tipo de amplificador?

gracias.


----------



## retrofit (Oct 4, 2011)

jecyka1 dijo:


> Siguiendo con el proyecto me surge otra duda:
> 
> Utilizaremos un pic 16f628 y, unido a él vamos a poner un amplificador. Estamos pensando en el LM339, pero me gustaría saber si alguien me puede confirmar si este amplificador va bien para pasar de 5V a 12V. El amplificador va colocado entre el PIC y un codificador HT12E que a su vez está conectado al emisor TLP434 que enviara los datos por RF.
> A esa frecuencia (433.92MHz) ¿trabaja bien este tipo de amplificador?
> ...



Creo que os estáis liando, leer bien los Data Sheet de los HT12E y HT12D.
El HT12E es un Encoder y el HT12D es un Decoder, lo único que hay que hacer es poner con los micro-interruptores un código, y en el receptor, con los micro-interruptores,  pones la misma codificación, ahora cuendo al Encoder le das la orden de transmitir, transmitirá ese código, y el  el receptor lo reconocerá y activará la salida poniéndola a 0.
Si quieres que se compatible con un PIC solo necesitas alimentarlos a 5 Voltios.
Los receptores que se venden para estas aplicaciones dan los datos en TTL, pero el receptor unicamente da una salida TTL, esta salida hay que llevarla a la entrada del Decodificador, y es él, el que se encarga de interpretarla.
Como dije en un Post anterior, esta frecuencia (433.92Mhz) es de uso común, la puede utilizar quien quiera,  de hecho y dependiendo de las zonas puede ser muy complicado que los dispositivos de Tele-Mando funcionen correctamente.
El truco, para asegurar que los datos llegan correctamente es enviarlos varias veces muy seguido.

Saludos.


----------



## jecyka1 (Oct 4, 2011)

Estamos pesando en colocar este LM339 porque realmente no sabemos si alimentando a 5V el HT12E y TLP434 conseguimos enviar la información sin problemas al receptor. La distancia son unos 30m. Perdona, es la primera vez que trabajamos con estos módulos y la verdad es que andamos un poco perdidos.

Muchas gracias, Saludos.

Te adjunto el datasheet por si fuera de interés.


----------



## retrofit (Oct 4, 2011)

jecyka1 dijo:


> Estamos pesando en colocar este LM339 porque realmente no sabemos si alimentando a 5V el HT12E y TLP434 conseguimos enviar la información sin problemas al receptor. La distancia son unos 30m. Perdona, es la primera vez que trabajamos con estos módulos y la verdad es que andamos un poco perdidos.
> 
> Muchas gracias, Saludos.
> 
> Te adjunto el datasheet por si fuera de interés.



Veo que sois de la Palmas. En España la Frecuencia de 315Mhz no está permitida para Estas aplicaciones.
Mirar estas direcciones...

http://rentron.com/rf_remote_control.htm
http://www.futurlec.com/Radio-433MHZ.shtml

Saludos.


----------



## jecyka1 (Oct 6, 2011)

he consultado lo de la frecuencia de 315MHz pero no he visto ningun documento donde especifique que esa frecuencia no esta disponible para estas aplicaciones. Incluso dicen que la pareja mas recomendable para trabajar con tlp434 es el tlp315 porque no se solapan las frecuencias.

Te quería hacer una ultima consulta. Queremos conectar una antena en el emisor TLP434 y otra en el receptor RLP434... hemos encontrado una que se ajusta a nuestras necesidades. Lo unico es que dice que se conecta mediante cable coaxial Rg58 ¿el TLP434 permite conexion coaxial?


----------



## retrofit (Oct 6, 2011)

jecyka1 dijo:


> he consultado lo de la frecuencia de 315MHz pero no he visto ningun documento donde especifique que esa frecuencia no esta disponible para estas aplicaciones. Incluso dicen que la pareja mas recomendable para trabajar con tlp434 es el tlp315 porque no se solapan las frecuencias.
> 
> Te quería hacer una ultima consulta. Queremos conectar una antena en el emisor TLP434 y otra en el receptor RLP434... hemos encontrado una que se ajusta a nuestras necesidades. Lo unico es que dice que se conecta mediante cable coaxial Rg58 ¿el TLP434 permite conexion coaxial?



Sobre el tema de la frecuencia de 315Mhz te envío un documento CNAF (Cuadro Nacional de Atribución de Frecuencias) mira las páginas 11 y 12. UN-28

Este documento es Publico y se puede consultar en internet.
La antena si se puede conectar al esos equipos, aunque yo jamás le he utilizado, utilizo un trozo de cable de 15cm.

Saludos


----------



## jecyka1 (Oct 7, 2011)

Muchas gracias por el documento del CNAF, la verdad es que no habíamos caído en que esa frecuencia no la podíamos utilizar para nuestro proyecto.

Sí, por lo que he leido en el foro casi todos utilizan un trozo de cable como antena.. probablemente en nuestro caso sea igual pero como es un proyecto que hay que presentar ante tribunal, no se si verán bien la antena con el trozo de cable.

Gracias por la ayuda, las paginas web que me dejaste en el comentario anterior me sirvieron para aclarar un par de cosas.

Te comento que al ver que la frecuencia de 315MHz no podemos utilizarla estamos pensando utilizar otro tipo de modulos que permitan comunicacion full duplex (sería lo ideal), pero si no, utilizar algun transceptor y, asi evitar estar usando dos parejas de emisor y receptor. Todavia estamos barajando el que vamos a usar porque nos estamos documentando un poco primero. En cuanto tengamos en claro lo que vamos a utilizar, lo comentaremos por aqui para tener una opinion de alguien que sabe.

Saludos.


----------

